

Show HN: Email that keeps parents in the loop - joshuamckenty
http://www.hastwoparents.com

======
joshuamckenty
I put this together to solve my own problems, using Flask and Mailgun. The
tricky part was rewriting the Reply-To header and storing the MessageId, so I
can make sure that folks don't get dropped. (Piano teachers are notoriously
poor at using Reply-All).

Yes, I know it's a default bootstrap theme. (I apologize).

------
MrKurtHaeusler
We just set up a third gmail. Use it for all family rather than individual
stuff. Typically my email clients just check it alongside all my other
accounts, and my wife gets an auto-forwarded copy.

But this is just as good.

